# Counter Strike Condition Zero (2 CD game) installs okay but cannot load game



## SmashBisto (Apr 4, 2011)

I am able to install the game without any problems ( I have the 2 CD game version) but when I double-click the shortcuts put on my desktop to play the game, nothing happens. I would be massively grateful for any help at all as I am having withdrawal symptoms from not playing CS!! 

My system information is as follows:

PC make and model: 
Hewlett Packard t3550.uk RA922AA-ABU

Graphics and Sound Card make and model: 
Graphics - NVidia GeForce 7300 LE
Sound - Realtek High Definition Audio
 
Graphics and Sound Card driver version: 
Graphics - nv4-mini.sys 02 June 2006 not supported
Sound - rtkhdaud.sys 02 June 2006 not supported

Operating System: Windows XP Home Edition service pack 3.0
Direct X Version: DX 9.0c
System Ram: 1GB

Best regards


----------



## tom6049 (Aug 6, 2007)

Have you tried putting the disk in the drive to launch the game from the Auto Run ?
Maybe there's something wrong with the desk top shortcuts.


----------



## SmashBisto (Apr 4, 2011)

Okay I have now tried going for the autorun rather than depending on the shortcuts. Thanks for the suggestion.

When I put the disc in it _eventually _(after about 15 seconds or more) comes up with the Counterstrike graphic and a list of options including "Play counterstrike" and "reinstall counterstrike". When I choose "Play counterstrike" my computer tries to access the CD Rom and then after 10-15 seconds comes up with a variety of different error messages. I have had:

"could not initalize installation. Could not extract Wise0132.dll to 'C:\DOCUME~1\HP_OWN~1.YOU\LOCALS~1\Temp\GLC73.tmp' CRC does not match. Data error (cyclic redundancy check)" (Retry and Cancel buttons underneath)

"No disc inserted" (Retry and Cancel buttons underneath)

"Unable to authenticate original disc within time limit" (Retry and Cancel buttons underneath) - the disc is definitely original by the way.

After a few retries my computer gets very confused and crashes. The autorun stops responding. I can't close the autorun and I can't load my internet browser or do anything really. Everything becomes unstable. I can't even shutdown in the normal way and have to hold the power button down rather than just doing the normal shutdown through the start button.

I think my CD ROM drive may need fixing/replacing as it has become a bit temperamental of late (some skipping when playing DVDs and some failure to read discs). It seems to be in a state of half working which is very annoying. Any ideas on how to cure it or is it time to go shopping?

The minimum requirements for the game by the way are:

Windows 98/ME/2000/XP CD-ROM
Pentium III 500MHz
96 MB RAM
16 MB Video Card. 

Any help gratefully received.


----------



## tom6049 (Aug 6, 2007)

It could be a problem with the CD.....scratched, damaged, etc.
I would use the CD key that you have and then install the game through Steam.
You'll never need the CD anymore after this.

Activating a Product on Steam 
https://support.steampowered.com/kb_article.php?ref=5414-TFBN-1352

p.s.
You can get decent DVD drives for under $20.00.


----------



## SmashBisto (Apr 4, 2011)

Thanks very much Tom6049!


----------

